# Lubrication



## confederatemule (Dec 12, 2013)

I am in the process of replacing the feed trip ball and related paret on a round ram Bridgeport J head mill. 

My question is: "what type of lubrication should I use on these parts as I install them?"  

I have another question, but, it does not relate to lubrication. When I bought the machine it was missing the table feed bearing cap on the right hand side. The screw is just hanging there. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Just by looking and judging from thickness of the cap, I am guessing that the bearing cap on the left side is a double bearing unit. 

The question is: "Should the right side cap be a double or single bearing unit?"

Thanks for any help.

Mule


----------



## xalky (Dec 12, 2013)

I use way oil on those parts on my Bridgeport.


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 12, 2013)

What does the B-port parts manual call the actual part that is missing?  There are actually several parts missing such as the micrometer ring  and the bearing holder plate as well as the hand wheel too.  You can probably make everything that you need except the micrometer ring and that should be pretty inexpensive from Bport.  There are  a couple of excellent books about rebuilding Bports and the Original parts manual will also provide a wealth of info and some idea of what you will have to make/buy is shaped or looks like.  If you don't have it I would definitely get a copy of the original parts and service manual for that machine.  Might give the Ozark wood worker a look to see if he has that manual available as a reproduction for a good bit cheaper than Bports price.

Bob


----------



## smallfly (Dec 12, 2013)

confederatemule said:


> I am in the process of replacing the feed trip ball and related paret on a round ram Bridgeport J head mill.
> 
> My question is: "what type of lubrication should I use on these parts as I install them?"
> 
> ...


--mule--first off that is an excellent picture you have there.  the parts for your power down feed and trip mech.  need only a lite coating of oil--they will function just fine. next-if you look at the screw for the x  axis you will see it is quite long on right side. that is because it use to protrude thru the power feed  which has been removed,  darn. what i would do is e--mail that picture then contact ''leon'' at ''machine builders of new england ''  these people build all the power heads for all  of todays bridgeport mills--they do bridgeport rebuilds also as another part of their business. they have many used parts  including bearing supports and power feeds--ask me i  know this??  these people will really be able to help ---here's  the link-  -http://www.machinebuildne.com/--also 1-800-526-7487..hope this helps--steve  in mt.


----------



## confederatemule (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks, y'all, for the quick and helpful responses. 

Oil: What do y'all think about full synthetic oil. All of the advertisements say it lasts much longer than any other oil.

Table Lead Screw: I'll get a book or two and I will be getting in contact with  ''Leon'' at ''Machine Builders of New England''.

smallfly, I don't, normally, take good pictures. That must be a fluke. Thanks fer the compliment, though.

Mule


----------



## smallfly (Dec 12, 2013)

confederatemule said:


> Thanks, y'all, for the quick and helpful responses.
> 
> Oil: What do y'all think about full synthetic oil. All of the advertisements say it lasts much longer than any other oil.
> 
> ...


---in the guide book i have on ''RENOVATING THE BRIDGEPORT 2J VARIABLE SPEED MILLING MACHINE''  it talks about the assembly of the powerhead and power-down feed compnents .  they mention  again and again about using 10 wt. oil in reassembly . i had already purchased a gallon of 10 wt.  spindle oil for the  spindle bearings sooooo  thats what i used on reassem. of my mill .   hope this helps .  re  steve  in mt.


----------



## confederatemule (Dec 12, 2013)

Steve it helps.

I'll bet it is cold in Montana?

Mule


----------



## smallfly (Dec 12, 2013)

confederatemule said:


> Steve it helps.
> 
> I'll bet it is cold in Montana?
> 
> Mule


--MULE-- i just sent you a P.M.--thanks re  steve


----------



## xalky (Dec 12, 2013)

confederatemule said:


> Thanks, y'all, for the quick and helpful responses.
> 
> Oil: What do y'all think about full synthetic oil. All of the advertisements say it lasts much longer than any other oil.
> 
> ...


Don't use motor oil. It has detergents in it that are made to attract dirt so that it can be caught by your oil filter. As long as it's machine oil you'll be fine.


----------



## confederatemule (Dec 13, 2013)

xalky said:


> Don't use motor oil. It has detergents in it that are made to attract dirt so that it can be caught by your oil filter. As long as it's machine oil you'll be fine.



xalky, thanks for the information. I hadn't thought of that.

Mule


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 15, 2013)

Mule,

High detergent motor oils also attract water, which isn't a good characteristic for oil that sits on a machine at whatever the ambient temperature and humidity is.

Robert D.


----------



## confederatemule (Dec 15, 2013)

wa5cab said:


> Mule,
> 
> High detergent motor oils also attract water, which isn't a good characteristic for oil that sits on a machine at whatever the ambient temperature and humidity is.
> 
> Robert D.



Humidity is awful in North East Texas. Now that you mention it motor oil on the floor or a table will be white with water in the mornings.

Mule


----------

